# Mediaelement, funktioniert der Flash-Fallback



## Sempervivum (8. Februar 2014)

Liebe Webentwickler,
ich habe mich gerade neu in diesem Forum registriert. Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde.
Ich komme in meinem ersten Posting mit einer Bitte. Habe meine beiden Wolkenfilme auf HTML5 umgestellt und dabei den Mediaelement-Player verwendet. Meine Bitte ist, dass jemand, der noch einen Browser ohne HTML5 hat, mal testet, ob auch der Flash-Fallback funktioniert. Selber habe ich von allen Browsern nur die aktuelle Version und kann es daher nicht selbst testen.
http://www.ulrichbangert.de/heimat/mediaelement/Schulgarten_2012-05_Wolken.php
http://www.ulrichbangert.de/heimat/mediaelement/rdgh09.php
Vielen Dank im voraus und viele Grüße
Ulrich


----------

